# Wales V Australia Saturday Nite



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

What drinking out there are the Expat taffs going to be in for Satuedays big game??

Be good to sing a bit of Bread Of Heaven!!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

My god that was typed in Welsh!!

What i meant to say are there any taffs out there who fancy meeting up for a beverage on Saturday for the game or is there a place the taffs frequent!!

Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I think all us Taffies want to watch it in the house so we don't have to spend a night being laughed at by a bar full of Aussies!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Fair comment but hooper, maybe giteau and Folau out!! you never know God is a taff!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> God is a taff!!


Slander!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Its always a tough and close games Iggles but your definitely favourites!! I guess its a sports bar for me and some totally illegal beers as officially i havent got a licence to consume!! If arrested theyll have to give me a chuffin stomach pump!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Its always a tough and close games Iggles but your definitely favourites!! I guess its a sports bar for me and some totally illegal beers as officially i havent got a licence to consume!! If arrested theyll have to give me a chuffin stomach pump!!


shh I am English. After the match last week I became Australian so no would insult me. Drinking here without a license is okay, just don't go punching ppl


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Iggles, last week your nationality was Welsh, even though you were having a go at me for being Welsh. You change nationality as often as Rascal!!!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Get out there Judgedeed and wear your shirt with pride. Theres nothing the Aussies could say to me that would upset me. After all we were instrumental in ensuring that England were the first hosts ever not to reach the KO stages (or did they do that to themselves)!!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Why does it say your from ireland jonathan if your a taff??? Iseveryone on this site confused about their nationality lol


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm deffo Welsh but my mothers Irish, and Iggles is deffo English judging by his posts prior to the England Wales debacle


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Where u from Butt? Pembroke here!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Sunny Wrecsam!!!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Aberdare mun!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Used to got to a nite club in aberdare the depot!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not Welsh, but I used to live in Connah's Quay.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The Depot must have been a few years back, there's only Judges left in town. Only been in once to experience the sticky floors and short skirts.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

OK, so the English supporting the Welsh might be a bit far fetched, but ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

the world cup is officially over. I am waiting for the lions tour now


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Will you be supporting Robshaws application for captain then Iggles and do you think England will have more players than on the last tour???


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Iggles we will make you an honourary Welshman. After all last weekend your profile showed you were from Wales.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Well heres to me having a few totally illegal beers tonite!!!!
Its like being in Riyadh all over again!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> Iggles we will make you an honourary Welshman. After all last weekend your profile showed you were from Wales.


Don't insult my proud Norman Heritage!! ha

I think Aus will win the match, but I like seeing the home nations doing well. I am not a bad loser. 

Injuries are key for Wales right now


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

result depends on Aussie injuries!! theyve delayed their team announcement so i suspect giteau and folau having fitness tests! If those two are out wales have a big chance!


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi

The Rugby zone at the Emirates Golf Club had a fairly decent Welsh contingent for the match last Thursday - they even had a (very small) male voice choir. Suspect it will be over run by Aussies on Sat though


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Match on a Saturday to what a ******!!!! Hows you Caerdydd gal?


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

*Wales v Australia*

Is rhymes with mugger a swear word!!?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Put that word into Urban Dictionary- your answer is there.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Fair comment but hooper, maybe giteau and Folau out!! you never know God is a taff!!


Blasphemy!


----------

